# Sneaking up on Squirrels with a boat



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

The first nice, crisp, morning of the fall... Using a vintage Ithaca Featherweight in 16 gauge.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Now that looks fun


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wow that brings back memorys when we would blast an cast, down at peidmont,clendening,atwood, ect would putts along the shoreline trolling and smokin tree rats ... that little 14 ftr was covered the bott with empty cases ans tree rats hahah. and fish lol


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

bustedrod said:


> wow that brings back memorys when we would blast an cast, down at peidmont,clendening,atwood, ect would putts along the shoreline trolling and smokin tree rats ... that little 14 ftr was covered the bott with empty cases ans tree rats hahah. and fish lol


Still happens through the week guy's still do it


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

its a blast tree rats dont seem to care about a boater hey chad that looked like my winchester model 12 feather weight...nice


----------

